
Developer uses Google Cloud to calculate 31T digits of pi - skellertor
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/14/developer-uses-google-cloud-to-calculate-31-trillion-digits-of-pi-a-world-record/
======
caymanjim
Is this anything more than a vanity exercise and waste of electricity? We're
not going to learn anything. It's already been proven that pi is irrational.
There's no value in more than a few digits; we went to the moon on 3.14 and
could traverse the known universe on a couple dozen digits.

The first few times someone computed a large number of digits of pi, it was
mildly interesting. This has no value whatsoever to anyone.

